# Vizsla Stalks Wolf



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://now.msn.com/now/0430-dog-stalks-wolf.aspx


Thought y'all might enjoy this


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea, I saw this awhile back on redbirddog's blog, pretty funny.....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That was really cute, kellygh... Thanks! ;D


----------

